# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMS Erectile Dysfunction

## BMUS3

Is it possible for a SARM like Ostarine to cause erectile dysfunction?

OR

Can a SARM mess up someone's endocrine system? How about a teenager? Can they use Ostarine safely if they use a a proper post cycle therapy ? I'm aware that some people say it is not even required to run one, but I have Nolvadex /Tamoxifen Citrate prescribed to me by my doctor.

----------


## Juced_porkchop

simple answer is yes....
and if you are a teenager you shouldent be using SARMS , SERMS or aas.
why does your doc give you tamox?
I highly rec getting some CIA from arr if you have ED issues. I don't have those issues but really like the CIA anyways. : P

----------


## BMUS3

> simple answer is yes.... and if you are a teenager you shouldent be using SARMS, SERMS or aas. why does your doc give you tamox? I highly rec getting some CIA from arr if you have ED issues. I don't have those issues but really like the CIA anyways. : P


I don't have ED haha. I was just curious. I was given tamoxifen to combat some pubertal gyno, but I ended up getting surgery so I have a bunch of tamoxifen left over.

----------


## bass

When I ran sarms my levels crashed, so had to do pct.

----------


## BMUS3

> When I ran sarms my levels crashed, so had to do pct.


How many mg were you taking a day?

----------


## bass

it varied, so here is my log,

http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...ms-s4-log.html

----------


## BMUS3

> it varied, so here is my log, http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...ms-s4-log.html


What is Lions Sarm? S4?

----------


## bass

ARR banner on top right.

----------


## seriouslifter

do you think clomid will cause ED? I am currently taking clomid to increase test levels, but I am also using CIA just in case for ED.

----------


## BMUS3

> do you think clomid will cause ED? I am currently taking clomid to increase test levels, but I am also using CIA just in case for ED.


 Clomid cannot cause ED. You take Clomid to prevent ED.

----------


## tballz

> When I ran sarms my levels crashed, so had to do pct.


I wish more people would understand this about sarms . It is suppressive. 

I see so many times people saying they use it in their pct. That makes no sense.

----------


## Jekyll vs Hyde

> I wish more people would understand this about sarms. It is suppressive. I see so many times people saying they use it in their pct. That makes no sense.


Amen brotha..

Bear Down!! Lol

----------


## bass

> I wish more people would understand this about sarms . It is suppressive. 
> 
> I see so many times people saying they use it in their pct. That makes no sense.


that's correct TBallz. my test levels weren't good to begin with, but after sarms cycle they were cut in half, that was enough evidence for me to conclude sarms is suppressive. I believe others had the same experience. the idea of running sarms in PCT was market driven in my opinion.

----------

